# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 399 : Lorem Ipsum & Hardy

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 399.

----------


## M.Rick75

J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé l'article de Noël "regarde les gens qui jouent" (en plus il est gratuit cette semaine pour les non-abonnés). Il mériterait une réponse plus détaillée que ça mais bon... à défaut, juste un petit retour pour (mal) dire tout le bien que j'en ai pensé.

----------


## Galgu

> J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé l'article de Noël "regarde les gens qui jouent" (en plus il est gratuit cet semaine pour les non-abonnés). Il mériterait une réponse plus détaillée que ça mais bon... à défaut, juste un petit retour pour (mal) dire tout le bien que j'en ai pensé.


J'ai toujours du mal avec les anecdotes (trop) personnelles mais après tout pourquoi pas. Par contre la ou j'ai pas apprécié c'est la mise en avant du youtuber, aussi critiqué ailleurs sur ce forum (notamment pour le fait qu'il ne sache pas ce qu'est une critique et qu'il se vendra au premier venu). L'article aurait certainement été plus appréciable sans cette pub gratuite. On a limite l'impression d'un sponsoring la. Ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> J'ai toujours du mal avec les anecdotes (trop) personnelles mais après tout pourquoi pas. Par contre la ou j'ai pas apprécié c'est la mise en avant du youtuber, aussi critiqué ailleurs sur ce forum (notamment pour le fait qu'il ne sache pas ce qu'est une critique et qu'il se vendra au premier venu). L'article aurait certainement été plus appréciable sans cette pub gratuite. On a limite l'impression d'un sponsoring la. Ce n'est que mon avis.


C'est justement parce que c'est une anecdote personnelle. Comme le dit Noël "sa chaîne était exactement ce dont j’avais besoin". Celle ci précisément, pour ses qualités et ses défauts.
Je l'ai lu dans ce sens. 
Je n'ai pas de plaisir non plus à le regarder, mais s'il avait cité un autre que j'apprécie, ça n'aurait pas changé grand chose à ce qu'il raconte pour moi.

Je suis plus critique sur la morale de l'histoire, parce que je pense qu'on regarde tous pour des raisons différentes.
Mais j'ai beaucoup aimé l'article.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Je suis plus critique sur la morale de l'histoire, parce que je pense qu'on regarde tous pour des raisons différentes. (...)


Oui, moi aussi, d'une certaine manière. Ce qui m'a plu c'est le ton engagé, personnel, le questionnement soulevé. Je me suis senti impliqué par ce que je lisais et je me suis posé des questions. Sans forcément avoir les mêmes réponses (ou sans vraiment statuer en réalité) et en effet, je ne dirais pas que sa conclusion a une valeur universelle mais elle est singulière et incarnée.

----------


## Noel Malware

Hey, merci, c'est toujours agréable d'avoir des retours. Ce que j'exprime assez mal dans l'article, ou ce sur quoi je n'insiste pas assez, c'est qu'évidemment, il y a autant de manière de regarder Twitch que de spectateurs de Twitch. Chacun vient avec ses raisons, reste peut-être pour d'autres raisons, repart, etc. En fait, à la relecture, je me rends compte que ce que je voulais dire, c'est simplement qu'on imagine assez rarement qu'il peut y avoir des motivations complexes derrière les gens qui regardent, ou qui font les vidéos. Tout le monde vient avec son histoire personnelle, mais le dispositif fait qu'il peut être assez difficile de s'en rendre compte, de considérer qu'en fait, il ne s'agit pas "que" de gens qui regardent d'autres gens jouer à des jeux vidéo, qu'il y a autre chose qui se joue que ce que l'on pourrait croire quand on regarde ça de l'extérieur.

Je ne sais pas si c'est beaucoup plus clair...

Pour ce qui est d'At0mium, désolé pour le côté pub gratuite, mais comme je l'explique, il m'a permis d'aller mieux dans un moment où je n'allais pas très bien, donc fatalement, je ne peux qu'avoir de la tendresse pour sa chaîne.

----------


## Croaker

Je viens de lire l article. C est tout a fait dans le ton de Canarama.  ::ninja:: 

Serieusement, merci du recit de cette experience, que je rattache plus au "differe" (a la Youtube, historiquement) qu au "direct" (de twitch) a mon avis.
Je suis assez surpris par ce sens d appartenance a une communaute en "differe" precisemment. Je ne sais pas trop dire pourquoi, je suis attache a l experience "en temps reel", meme pour un stream auquel je ne participe pas.

----------


## vectra

> J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé l'article de Noël "regarde les gens qui jouent" (en plus il est gratuit cette semaine pour les non-abonnés). Il mériterait une réponse plus détaillée que ça mais bon... à défaut, juste un petit retour pour (mal) dire tout le bien que j'en ai pensé.


Ah oui, c'est très bien écrit. Et j'ajouterais très juste et très touchant.
Mais moi, ça m'a définitivement guéri de toute curiosité résiduelle pour Twitch...

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Hey, merci, c'est toujours agréable d'avoir des retours. Ce que j'exprime assez mal dans l'article, ou ce sur quoi je n'insiste pas assez, c'est qu'évidemment, il y a autant de manière de regarder Twitch que de spectateurs de Twitch. Chacun vient avec ses raisons, reste peut-être pour d'autres raisons, repart, etc. En fait, à la relecture, je me rends compte que ce que je voulais dire, c'est simplement qu'on imagine assez rarement qu'il peut y avoir des motivations complexes derrière les gens qui regardent, ou qui font les vidéos. Tout le monde vient avec son histoire personnelle, mais le dispositif fait qu'il peut être assez difficile de s'en rendre compte, de considérer qu'en fait, il ne s'agit pas "que" de gens qui regardent d'autres gens jouer à des jeux vidéo, qu'il y a autre chose qui se joue que ce que l'on pourrait croire quand on regarde ça de l'extérieur.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est beaucoup plus clair...
> 
> Pour ce qui est d'At0mium, désolé pour le côté pub gratuite, mais comme je l'explique, il m'a permis d'aller mieux dans un moment où je n'allais pas très bien, donc fatalement, je ne peux qu'avoir de la tendresse pour sa chaîne.


Ca marche aussi avec PornHub ?

----------


## znokiss

Monsieur Izual, votre "il m'a plus rembruni que rencarla" m'a laissé sur le carreau, je vous remercie.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé l'article de Noël "regarde les gens qui jouent" (en plus il est gratuit cette semaine pour les non-abonnés). Il mériterait une réponse plus détaillée que ça mais bon... à défaut, juste un petit retour pour (mal) dire tout le bien que j'en ai pensé.


Moi aussi, j'ai beaucoup aimé cet article, il faut dire que moi aussi, regarder des streams m'a aussi permis de me sentir mieux (pas d'aller mieux, la nuance doit être précisée) à des moments où ça n'allait pas fort dans la vie. Mais j'ai surtout constaté que ça fonctionnait avec les streameurs aux audiences très limitées, parce qu'on peut dans ce cas interagir avec le streamer.
Dans le chat de gros streamers comme , c'est le bordel le plus complet, les messages défilent à une vitesse dingue, du coup on perd le côté interactif. Evidemment, il reste le streameur et le jeu diffusé, mais je trouve que l'intérêt est moindre.

C'est pour ça que j'aime beaucoup les streams CPC, d'une part les jeux streamés sont originaux, ensuite il y a le talent des streameurs, et enfin, je peux faire des blagues nulles dans le chat qui parfois font rire.

----------


## Zodex

@Sebum
Mais enfin mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire de Boulon qui peut marier des gens aux U.S. ? Ça paraît trop gros pour être vrai, et ça paraît trop fou pour être inventé.

----------


## Praetor

> @Sebum
> Mais enfin mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire de Boulon qui peut marier des gens aux U.S. ? Ça paraît trop gros pour être vrai, et ça paraît trop fou pour être inventé.


C'est très facile de pouvoir marier des gens là-bas. Faut juste remplir un formulaire sur internet.

----------


## Zodex

> C'est très facile de pouvoir marier des gens là-bas. Faut juste remplir un formulaire sur internet.


T'as un lien ? C'est pas pour moi c'est pour un ami.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> @Sebum
> Mais enfin mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire de Boulon qui peut marier des gens aux U.S. ? Ça paraît trop gros pour être vrai, et ça paraît trop fou pour être inventé.


Il me semble qu'il en est même fait mention dans le numéro des 15 ans de CPC

----------


## Edmond Edantes

Les Canards, j'ai besoin de votre "éclairation", de votre vision et lecture de la rubrique "Au coin du jeu" d'Ivan.
C'est ma rubrique préférée, mise à part les critiques de jeu dont j'attends la sortie avec l'impatiente d'un gamin pré pubère.
Et force de constater que je suis toujours en phase avec ses prises de position, ce qui flatte mon ego et me permets ainsi d'éviter la prise anxiolytiques (voir de limiter le visionnage de Youtube).
Par contre la lecture du papier du 399 m'a rendu perplexe et je n'arrive pas à entériner, j'ai peur d'une mauvaise compréhension de ma part.
Globalement je suis d'accord sur le dernier paragraphe résumant la réponse d'Ivan face à la question de l'éditeur.
Mais en début d'article traîne une "petite" phrase qui me perturbe (associée au passage précédent concernant le rôle  d'une critique littéraire / cinématographique / picturale...). 
Je cite le maître:"Inversement, la vision ou conception d’un ou une critique de série, de musique ou de BD ne me concerne pas"
Je n'arrive pas à discerner dans ces propos, s'il s'agit d'une position liée à ses goûts, sa sensibilité. En gros la lecture d'un beau roman le plonge dans des états d'âme incomparables à l'écoute d'un oeuvre musicale.
En résumé: les goûts et les couleurs...
Ou bien, une hiérarchie entre supports, participant à la création d'une  Culture Classique ou bien Culture Pop.
Pour le dire plus clairement, un roman a une certaine chance de rentrer dans la culture classique à l'instar d'un Stendhal. Une série télé de par sa forme n'a aucune chance de se hisser au panthéon. Cela gardera un statut de Culture Pop, méritoire, contenant ses propres chefs d’œuvres mais pas de migration possible du fait de son support.
Et dans ce cas, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord.
Les exemples foisonnent dans tous les sens prouvant qu'un support n'a jamais limité une oeuvre, il s'agit juste d'un exercice de style pour l'artiste.
Je ne veux pas citer d'exemples pour ne pas rallonger inutilement mon propos, car j'ai vraiment l'intuition d'un contre sens de ma part, d'où ma sollicitation.
Je précise juste que j'ai bien lu l'article une bonne dizaine de fois, bien saisi son avis sur les deux types de cultures. Je n'ai pas tout à fait la même position mais peu importe, ce n'est pas cet aspect qui me perturbe mais bien la signification de cette petite phrase "anodine":
"Inversement, la vision ou conception d’un ou une critique de série, de musique ou de BD ne me concerne pas"

----------


## Zodex

> Il me semble qu'il en est même fait mention dans le numéro des 15 ans de CPC


Mmmh non.

----------


## Mastaba

> Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 399.


Réagir aux articles à l'exception du "_gros_" article je suppose, parce que ca sent le piège.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Je viens pour réagir à l'édito :

Merci Sebum de rappeler que la production indé actuelle est massive. S'il vous est impossible de parler de tout, c'est qu'il est tout aussi difficile pour les joueurs d'acheter et encore moins de jouer à tout.

C'est ce que je dis depuis un moment et je pense que ça relativise les ouin ouin actuels des studios / devs sur la visibilité et la découvrabilité (?) des jeux qui sortent. Forcément, cela entraine aussi des échecs commerciaux parfois non mérités mais pas si surprenants dans ce contexte.

Même si je trouve le terme de curation assez dégueulasse, j'apprécie cette orientation chez Canard PC ; c'est aussi (mais pas que) pour ça que j'ai commencé à vous lire et c'est aussi (mais pas que) pour ça que je vais continuer.

----------


## Kaelis

> ce film devrait vous réconcilier avec [...] Brad Pitt, au passage, au cas où


Des noms  :Cell:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Jean-Paul
Bertrand
Marc
Thibault



J'en ai d'autres en stock si tu souhaites.

----------


## Flad

> Des noms





> Jean-Paul
> Bertrand
> Marc
> Thibault
> 
> 
> 
> J'en ai d'autres en stock si tu souhaites.


Tu feras gaffe c'est des prénoms.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu feras gaffe c'est des prénoms.


Messieurs Xavier Bertrand et Jean-Marc Thibault pourraient objecter.

Oui, je n'ai pas trouvé de Mr Jean-Paul et Mr Marc connus  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Hey, merci, c'est toujours agréable d'avoir des retours. Ce que j'exprime assez mal dans l'article, ou ce sur quoi je n'insiste pas assez, c'est qu'évidemment, il y a autant de manière de regarder Twitch que de spectateurs de Twitch. Chacun vient avec ses raisons, reste peut-être pour d'autres raisons, repart, etc. En fait, à la relecture, je me rends compte que ce que je voulais dire, c'est simplement qu'on imagine assez rarement qu'il peut y avoir des motivations complexes derrière les gens qui regardent, ou qui font les vidéos. Tout le monde vient avec son histoire personnelle, mais le dispositif fait qu'il peut être assez difficile de s'en rendre compte, de considérer qu'en fait, il ne s'agit pas "que" de gens qui regardent d'autres gens jouer à des jeux vidéo, qu'il y a autre chose qui se joue que ce que l'on pourrait croire quand on regarde ça de l'extérieur.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est beaucoup plus clair...
> 
> Pour ce qui est d'At0mium, désolé pour le côté pub gratuite, mais comme je l'explique, il m'a permis d'aller mieux dans un moment où je n'allais pas très bien, donc fatalement, je ne peux qu'avoir de la tendresse pour sa chaîne.


Je viens de lire l'article et j'ai trouvé le passage sur ta vie personnelle touchant et sincère. Et je suis heureux que Twitch ait eut un côté curatif important pour toi. Mais la conclusion est je trouve maladroite. A la fin on a l'impression que Twitch est réservé à un public d'introvertie en mal d'interaction sociale. Et ça donne un regard assez rétrograde je trouve sur le service de streaming.

Ton message ici éclaircie le fait que tu voulais mettre en lumière, qu'il y a parfois certaines raisons moins évidentes qui nous poussent à regarder twitch. Mais qui je pense reste une toute petite minorité.

Perso je n'ai jamais regardé Twitch pour me sentir moins seul, d'ailleurs je regarde très peu de jeu auquel je ne joue pas. Perso je suis avide d'informations, de démonstration et de technique. Je m'attache parfois la personnalité des streamers, mais pas au point de les suivre peu importe leur contenu. Et je regarde aussi beaucoup de compétitions sportives.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je souhaite réagir avec colère au dernier article de M. ackboo, sinistre plume du autrefois respectable magazine Canard PC. Dans son dernier "article" (je mets des guillemets car la comparaison jette l'opprobre sur la presse toute entière), ce dangereux individu évoque Flight Simulator, mais surtout, il met en danger l'ordre civil, le canevas de notre société, et oserai-je le dire, la civilisation toute entière (la IV BtS bien sûr). Il serait bon que la presse fasse le ménage dans ses rédactions, ce genre de papier extrême et radicalisant ne vous rend pas glorieux, MM. de Presse Non-Stop ! Il ne faudra pas vous étonner de passer sous les fourches caudines du pouvoir judiciaire et de l'opprobre publique avec un tel laisser-aller.

J'ACCUSE !
Oui j'accuse M. ackboo de provoquer un enthousiasme démesuré et communicatif sur le jeu vidéo Flight Simulator dont, je rappelle, les itérations antérieures ont servi aux terroristes à passer outre le pare-feu Openoffice lors de la tragédie de Columbine. Cet enthousiasme est si fort qu'il retourne les esprits de individus les plus honorables de notre société, dont j'estime faire partie. C'est avec grande difficulté que je prends la plume numérique aujourd'hui, car je sais que je vis mes dernières heures de lucidité, avant de partir dans le délire total fomenté par ackboo et des disciples.
J'accuse ! ce même ackboo de travailler en sous-main pour les fabricants de matériel informatique et périphériques, dont les pratiques commerciales détestables ont mis plus d'un sur la paille.
J'accuse ! encore ackboo de provoquer la prochaine crise financière mondiale, dont les répercussions seront apocalyptiques (il doit travailler de concert avec Izual pour créer un IRL post-apo). Je suis à un clic de contracter un emprunt à taux variable sur 25 ans pour faire des travaux d'extension de ma maison, déployer à mes frais la fibre 10 G et acheter un PC digne des meilleures fermes de minage de cryptomonnaies.
J'accuse ! enfin ackboo d'un total mépris pour l'environnement, ignoran, ou pire, niant les conséquences climatiques de la facture énergétique nécessaire à l'assouvissement d'un tel loisir.

Comment est-il possible qu'un tel individu puisse être en liberté et se balader la conscience tranquille ?

----------


## Ruvon

@ackboo : dans les news, tu évoques le fait que Steam ait rajouté une clause pour obliger les jeux à sortir en même temps chez eux que sur un autre store, comme si c'était une réaction à l'EGS, sauf que ça a été débunké dès que cette "news" est sortie : cette clause est présente dans le contrat de distribution de Steam depuis au moins 2017, voire même 2013. Qu'ils ne sanctionnent toujours pas les éditeurs qui ne respectent pas cette clause, c'est une chose, mais ce n'est pas une nouveauté et donc pas une réaction à l'EGS.

----------


## vectra

Flight Simulator, ça a vraiment l'air d'être de la folie furieuse de gros malade  :Emo: 

En plus c'est fait à Bordeaux  :Emo:   :Emo: 

C'est un peu dommage pour l'absence de VR, mais j'ai l'impression que tous les détails et les effets de gros malade, ça ne va pas rendre terrible sur la plupart des casques avec des résolutions de l'ordre de 1440x1440. Encore moins à 90 Hz. Mais bon, les fans de simu n'hésiteront pas à s'équiper de SLI 2080Ti pour jouer sur des casques à haute-résolution; ça reste toujours moins cher qu'un équipement de type cockpit.

----------


## Bourlux

Bonjour je voulais signaler que dans le num 399 dans config de canard vous ecrivez pour la config ducknukem que la 2080super équivaut a peu pres a une 2080ti (a peine plus rapide vous dites) lisant aussi cpchardware on voit bien que ce n’est pas dutout le cas, 15-20% plus rapide. Attention ca induit les gens en erreur. Je vois de plus en plus de coquille comme ca, pareil dans le précédent numero vous dites qu’une 5700 equivaut a une 2070s... bisous, vous corrigez dans ce 399. On parle de sousous la attention. Des carottes.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Mmmh non.


Eh ben c'était ptet dans une émission sur Twitch alors, mais ils en avaient déjà parlé kekpart. #précisionExpertCPC

----------


## Axaba

Merci pour l'article sur le harcèlement sexuel dans l'industrie JV. C'est parfaitement lucide et très bien résumé. Hâte de lire la suite.  ::):

----------


## JAILS4FUN

"À Canard PC, nous avons cherché à comprendre *comment une partie de la communauté des jeux vidéo avait pu se radicaliser* au point de devenir l'un des principaux obstacles aux lanceuses d'alerte."


Je viens de finir l'article sur le harcèlement dans le JV. Hélas je ne crois pas que la radicalisation se fasse dans la communauté des joueurs différemment que dans d'autres communautés et environnements  ! Malgré le niveau élevé 

d'instruction on trouve toute sorte de comportement condamnable dans les meilleures universités dans les cercles de pouvoir économique, scientifique etc...L'accès aux réseaux d'information, de partage et d'échange et donc à la culture

 au sens large (et par extension aux loisirs "électroniques") n'offre pas plus de garantie quand à la bienveillance supposée ou avérée des membres qui en composent ses communautés. Accro ou occasionnel, homme ou femme, le JV 

concentrent tous les publics, du prolétaire au cadre sup, du ptit Kevin(dsl) au papy, jusqu'au représentant des diversités (nombreuses). Les réactions nous informent que les "réseaux"  sont devenus des tribunaux numériques et les 

viewers/tweeters au mieux des jurés éphémères et compulsifs. La démocratisation du net a permis que le nauséabonds côtoie allègrement l'enthousiaste, le parvenu le généreux, et ainsi de suite..... L'effet de meute poussant les plus 

gnais à se joindre au cortège des haines. Le virtuel s'est ainsi rapproché du réel, la collision des 2 mondes révélant au passage le pire de la société moderne : violence, insultes et menaces, sexisme, racisme etc....Malgré son image la 

profession du JV est encore largement retrograde sur bien des aspects, les témoignages des travailleuses confirmant les mauvaises pratiques reccurentes au sein des studios. Les nombreux soutiens des harceleurs face au récit des 

victimes démontrent une fois de plus que le MAL n'épargne personne et aucun milieu. Au sein de la communauté des joueurs le radicalisé c'est un "gosse" qui ne comprends pas la portée de son tweet, c'est votre frère/père qui vomit le

 politiquement correct, c'est votre ami qui assume son sexisme et son mépris, c'est un peu toute notre société. Vous confirmez par l'utilisation du terme "problème global" que ce n'est plus un cas isolé, c'est générationnel et lié à la 

permissivité que l'on s'octroie derrière un écran de balancer tout et n'importe quoi ! Notre liberté d'expression en souffre grandement.

J'attends la suite de votre enquête avec impatience .....

----------


## Mastaba

> comment une partie de la communauté des jeux vidéo avait pu se radicaliser


On parle toujours de Flight Simulator, responsable du 11 septembre ?

----------


## Timesquirrel

Merci pour l'article sur le harcèlement sexuel. Ca m'a foutu un coup car Alexis Kennedy est mon scénariste de jeu vidéo préféré et Jeremy Soule un de mes compositeurs de musique de jv préférés, mais c'est vraiment important pour moi de l'avoir lu. Je réalise à quel point ce sont des crevures (comme quoi faut se méfier des mecs qu'on met sur un piédestal) et cela donne un nouvel éclairage sur le contexte de départ de Kennedy de Failbetter games.

----------


## Ruvon

> Merci pour l'article sur le harcèlement sexuel. Ca m'a foutu un coup car Alexis Kennedy est mon scénariste de jeu vidéo préféré et Jeremy Soule un de mes compositeurs de musique de jv préférés, mais c'est vraiment important pour moi de l'avoir lu. Je réalise à quel point ce sont des crevures (comme quoi faut se méfier des mecs qu'on met sur un piédestal) et cela donne un nouvel éclairage sur le contexte de départ de Kennedy de Failbetter games.


Merci aussi aux abonnés d'avoir choisi de rendre cet article gratuit. Je me suis réabonné ce weekend et j'avais acheté le mag de septembre, mais ça me permet de le partager.

----------


## Valenco

Vos commentaires m'ont convaincu de lire l'article. J'avais fait l'impasse dessus à cause de la gravité du sujet mais il faut quand même que je sorte un peu de ma naïveté ouatée.

----------


## Catel

Le test de Hunt Showdown m'a paru un peu étrange au niveau de la note... j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre pourquoi 7/10. En ne lisant que le test ça dégageait un parfum de 5/10. Un jeu au game design tout pété ne peut pas être un "bon" jeu, les moments de plaisir sont forcément gâchés...

----------


## JAILS4FUN

> Le test de Hunt Showdown m'a paru un peu étrange au niveau de la note... j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre pourquoi 7/10. En ne lisant que le test ça dégageait un parfum de 5/10. Un jeu au game design tout pété ne peut pas être un "bon" jeu, les moments de plaisir sont forcément gâchés...


Les canards sont abonnés au 7 ! hélas.....

----------


## gros_bidule

D'un côté il est dit depuis longtemps que la note compte moins que le texte. Mais ouaip, si l'on regarde quand même les notes, juste par curiosité, je ne sais pas si c'est davantage en ce moment, mais elles semblent un peu trop gentilles.

J'ai ressenti la même chose sur le test de Hunt showdown : le gameplay multi est sensé être clairement raté, donc il mériterait une sale note vu que c'est un jeu dont l'intérêt s'est vautré. Si la beauté des décors sauve autant la note (supposition basée sur l'insistance de la beauté de l'environnement), je trouve cela pour le moins étrange. Une jolie bouse mérite t-elle une bonne note ? On pourrait penser que oui, vu que l'inverse semble vrai : des jeux au bon gameplay mais très très moches ont de bonnes notes en ce moment (je pense aux FPS old-school).

----------


## JAILS4FUN

> D'un côté il est dit depuis longtemps que la note compte moins que le texte. Mais ouaip, si l'on regarde quand même les notes, juste par curiosité, je ne sais pas si c'est davantage en ce moment, mais elles semblent un peu trop gentilles.
> 
> J'ai ressenti la même chose sur le test de Hunt showdown : le gameplay multi est sensé être clairement raté, donc il mériterait une sale note vu que c'est un jeu dont l'intérêt s'est vautré. Si la beauté des décors sauve autant la note (supposition basée sur l'insistance de la beauté de l'environnement), je trouve cela pour le moins étrange. Une jolie bouse mérite t-elle une bonne note ? On pourrait penser que oui, vu que l'inverse semble vrai : des jeux au bon gameplay mais très très moches ont de bonnes notes en ce moment (je pense aux FPS old-school).


Les *notes* c'est subjectif même si chez les canards cela se rapproche plus de la qualité réelle du jeu. ET encore......

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est en partie subjectif, certes, mais on peut chercher la logique qui a mené à cette note.

----------


## Catel

Pas que les décors, mais surtout l'interaction avec eux. C'est ça qui semble représenter l'essentiel de l'intérêt. Sauf que c'est torpillé par un système qui marche pas.

----------


## Valenco

Merci à pour le test d’Overland. Son aspect graphique me hypait mais j'avais des doutes sur le côté ludique. Bref, grâce à ackboo,  je garde mes 20 euros pour un autre jeu.

----------


## Cedski

Flight Sim je suis pas client d'habitude mais holy shit l'article d'Ackboo !!!  ::o: 
C'est un peu honteux, il y avait des Doritos chez Asobo ??

Quel ne fut pas ma surprise d'ailleurs en voyant le nom du studio... Mine de rien le meilleur souvenir de cette année pour l'instant (A plaque Tale: Innocence...)

----------


## Praetor

> Flight Sim je suis pas client d'habitude mais holy shit l'article d'Ackboo !!!


Pareil, d'habitude les flight sim ne m’intéressent pas particulièrement mais celui-là j'ai vraiment envie de le prendre (avec une 2080  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Getz

Ackboo a toujours le chic pour me donner envie à tester des jeux dont je me contrefout complètement à la base, il est très fort.

Mais ouais, c'est surtout la techno utilisée derrière qui est assez folle, je ne pensais pas qu'Asobo était un assez gros studio pour réaliser ce genre de prouesse!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je pense résister facilement, au moins dans un premier temps, il me faudrait un nouveau PC et l'actuel me fera encore au moins 2 ans. Et puis je ne suis pas à la retraite.
Mais si c'est pas déjà fait, allez voir leur vidéo sur YouTube, le jeu est vraiment impressionnant, ça donne envie de survoler plein d'endroits.

J'avais envie d'aller au dessus des coins que je connais, de voir certains décors grandioses dans le monde (je me demande si l'eau est animée pour les chutes du niagara par exemple, ça me paraît complexe), l'Amazonie, certaines grandes constructions humaines...

----------


## GhostDog29

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais réagir au dossier réalisé par Izual sur les agressions et le harcèlement dans le milieu du jeu vidéo, événements qui ont connu une certaine exposition médiatique cet été.

Tout comme ackboo (émission N° 2), je m'offusque de lire des choses telles que : « Des *hordes de joueurs* particulièrement virulents ont *enseveli* les victimes sous les menaces de mort et les insultes. » 

J'aurais aimé pouvoir accéder aux sources qui ont permis d'écrire quelque chose d'aussi lourd, car mes recherches n'ont pas permis d'abonder dans ce sens. Le fil Twitter de Zoë Quinn (https://twitter.com/UnburntWitch/sta...12005629325313) a été retweeté plus de 10 000 fois, liké 27 000 fois, et a été commenté 2 000 fois. L'immense majorité des commentaires (à vrai dire, je n'en ai pas lu un qui soit offensant) sont des messages de soutien et de remerciement.

Les rares discussions Reddit consacrées à ces questions (https://www.reddit.com/r/unpopularop...is_a_murderer/ ; https://www.reddit.com/r/Drama/comme...quinn_commits/) ne rassemblent que, tout au plus, quelques centaines de commentaires, dont seule une partie est l'œuvre de personnes violentes.

Dans l'article du Monde publié le 30 août (https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...3_4408996.html), Nathalie Lawhead se dit satisfaite du résultat de cette affaire : _« Je suis contente que ce post ait autant circulé, je pense que cela peut aider les femmes à être en sécurité maintenant. »_ 

Sur la publication Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/Aeralie/posts/2800156463332203) de Brighton, autre victime de Jeremy Soule, TOUS les commentaires sont bienveillants.

Bref, le portrait est loin, très loin d'être aussi noir que ce qu'écrit Izual, qui parle de *hordes de joueurs*  (!) et de victimes *ensevelies* sous les menaces de mort... Peut-on avoir des chiffres ? Loin de moi l'idée de nier les actions de personnes malveillantes qui existent bel et bien, je souhaite simplement nuancer le tableau, car les mots ont un sens, qui influencent l'orientation de l'article.

Un problème de choix des mots qu'illustre parfaitement la contradiction entre la présentation de l'article en couverture du magazine (« Dans l'industrie, la parole se libère » - direction optimiste) et le sous-titre de l'article lui-même (« Dans les studios, la parole a encore du mal à se libérer » - direction pessimiste). Je suis conscient que je tortille, mais on ne dit pas la même chose dans les deux cas...

Voilà pour ma petite critique… mais qui aime bien châtie bien !

Y.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Izual aime bien faire dans l'hyperbole sur les sujets un peu "chauds". Ça m'a frappé dans la news sur la polémique EGS/Ooblets du n°398.

----------


## Grhyll

Mais ça me fait halluciner, perso, ces "critiques". Je pense pas que ce soit vraiment imaginable, la violence que ça peut être, quand des dizaines ou des centaines d'inconnus envoient des menaces de viol et de mort. Ca s'empile, ça s'insinue partout, c'est pas possible de juste réagir en disant "Mais moi je suis plus grand que ça, je peux l'ignorer". 
Alors désolé, je n'ai pas les chiffres exacts du nombre de personnage ayant envoyé une menace de mort ou de viol (d'autant que la majorité des ignominies ont probablement été dites en privé), je ne peux pas jurer que ce chiffre est plus grand que la quantité officielle de personnes nécessaire pour appeler un rassemblement "une horde", puisqu'évidemment c'est bien ça le point le plus important de l'article, pas les personnes s'étant faites massivement harceler. Et oui, heureusement, la parole se libère, et de plus en plus de gens font preuve de soutien dans ces cas, mais si vous avez jamais été soumis d'une façon ou d'une autre à la critique populaire, je peux vous dire que les commentaires négatifs sont bien plus envahissants que toutes les marques positives.
Concernant l'hyperbole sur la polémique EGS/Ooblets, je vous invite à lire ceci : https://medium.com/@perplamps/regard...g-3af0f27d863c Et juger ensuite par vous-même si le truc intéressant dans cette news, c'est de réfléchir à si elle exagère ou pas, ou bien ce qu'elle raconte.

----------


## GhostDog29

Nous pourrions parler de la nature et de la gravité des violences psychologiques subies par les victimes, ce ne serait pas inintéressant, mais hors propos.

Peut-être me suis-je mal exprimé, je vais donc reformuler mon propos le plus simplement possible :

Alors que la réalité des faits semble faire état d'un phénomène marginal, l'auteur de l'article laisse entendre un phénomène massif de menaces de mort de la part des joueurs à l'égard des victimes de harcèlement et d'agressions sexuelles. Quelles sont les sources et les données sur lesquelles l'auteur s'est appuyé pour construire ce dossier ?

----------


## Izual

Les réseaux sociaux, Twitter compris, censurent souvent les messages haineux à posteriori lorsqu'ils sont signalés. D'où la nécessité d'avoir assisté, en direct, aux réactions suscitées par des tweets ou autres.

----------


## GhostDog29

J'y ai également assisté "en direct", sur Twitter, grâce à un fil partagé par Netsabes, si ma mémoire est bonne. 

Ne serait-il pas plus juste de parler de victimes *ensevelies sous les messages de soutien et d'encouragement*, aux côtés desquels trônaient lamentablement les messages haineux d'un très petit nombre de personnes malveillantes ?

----------


## Grhyll

Oups my bad, j'étais pas sûr de si c'était du troll ou non, mais maintenant que je suis sûr je vais éviter de nourrir le troll  ::):

----------

